# Privacy issues....



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Right I have a couple of gripes to get of my chest and one very embarrassing story all to do with privacy and paranoia!!!
1... Why in our private clinic, where there are only ever 2 or 3 couple in the waiting room do the nurses insist on coming in and shouting out your full name? Surely first name would do? I live in Belfast which is notorioiusly one of those places where everyone knows someone who knows you.... And I work in an industry where gossip is currency.
2... How the blip do you stop notifications for this site coming up in your in box as from 'infertility and fertility support'? I've had multiple incidents when I'm out an about with my laptop with work when I've had to find emails to show colleagues and done that whole really suss, I'm 14 in a class test trying to cover my answers so no one can cheat off me, thing... Unsuccessfully on a number of ocassionally may I add... Cringe
3... Now this is the really embarrassing one.... I had to take my iPad into the apple store as it wasn't tethering to my phone. Spent ages with a really lovely young assistant who took ages with me sortin it out, and after about an hour of small chat whilst he was fixing it, went on line to demonstrate that it was working.... Went into the search bar to tyPe something in and predictive search kicked in as he started typing 'HE'.... My last search that started with 'HE' popped up.... Heavy menstrual bleeding!!! Omg I nearly died! I dive bombed across the screen and he went beetroot.
I feel like I'm walking around with a massive neon sign flashing over me 'fertility challanged' and it's doing my bap in!!!
Just wanted a rant, but would love to hear from you if you have any suggestions re any of the above
X
D


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry, I probably wont be able to help much. With regards to the emails popping up, it would be good if it didn't say the forum name! About to it popping up on laptop, could you change the email address so it goes to one you just check as and when your ready and there are no eagle eyes about.

With the predictive, if you search for something and want it to go, start typing it again like you said 'He' then press delete and those search words are deleted.

Sorry I don't know if you meant your post with humour or were totally serious but your post made me smile. I hope you are able to smile about it.

Good luck with your journey. x


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi

I agree on the clinic they do the same in my old clinic! 

On emails un click the notify button the threads that you are watching or in and you won't get the emails. Instead I bookmark them and you can then see when people comment on where you want to read.

Good luck with this journey!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Oh yes totally agree, drives me absolutely bananas, my soon to be ex clinic are a nightmare for screeching out names, asking you to confirm addresses and don't even get me started on the whole invoice for payment thing. Hell they may as well make us Tshirts with the exact nature of our issues just so everyone knows.

2. Disable notifications or else get them sent to a personal email address instead of a work one, you can guaruntee that work emails are read etc anyway so would always say keep all private stuff off it

3. It will prepare him for manhood so don't worry. Make sure you clear all cookies on shutdown that helps a bit but not sure it cures it all together.

A good rant is always well good.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

calm baby, yes, post was a little tongue in cheek, glad I made you giggle!

Jukes and maisyz, I know the email thing is of my own doing, it's just one of those things... I hate having to modify my email address buecause I can't help feeling the whole feckin thing is so unfair that I have to even think about it! Grr IF sucks! Fertile people don't have to worry about creating different email addresses so I don't want to.. Just stubborn! 

I'm self employed so my email address is my personal address so there's no issue with it being a 'work' adress or anything,

Maisy, I love the notion that that poor wee fella in the apple store has been made more of a man! He was only about 18, he did t even look like he'd had the chance to pop his cherry let alone ever had to discuss menstruation with a girlfriend!! Most of thw small chat was about his church group!!!! 

Ta for replying! Wasn't really expecting anyone to but it's nice to know there ate people out there who get it.
X
D


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Duckybun, 

Depending on what email programme you use you should be able to create a rule which automatically puts messages from a particular sender, or with specified words in the subject, to a designated folder. You could then have all fertility related stuff in a folder with an inoccuous name but still have the alerts sent to you without having to go and check for replies manually.

If you fancied a laugh you could always ask the boy at the computer shop to help set it up!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

This made me laugh! I had an incident a couple of months back, the MD of my companys son works for me, only a young lad, I was having probs with my laptop and asked him to have a look, opened it and the 'Fertility friends' tab was open at the top, I thought I snatched it back quick enough but no! Got an awkward phone call a week later when he had been home for Sunday lunch and had obv told his mum!

I'm still pretty ****** off she thought it was ok to mention it to me, not really annoyed with him though, it is his mum at the end of the day

Lilly x


----------

